# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Σύγκρουση Ιόνιαν Κινγκ με τουριστικό σκάφος

## Trakman

*Πλοίο εμβόλισε τουριστικό σκάφος*

 		 			Τρίτη, 21 Ιουλίου 2009, 14:03 		


Τουριστικό σκάφος βυθίστηκε μετά από σύγκρουση με επιβατηγό πλοίο, στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας.
 Το περιστατικό συνέβη πριν λίγη ώρα. Κατά τη διάρκεια των χειρισμών πρόσδεσης του επιβατηγού «Ionian King», το πλοίο έπεσε πάνω στο τουριστικό σκάφος, με αποτέλεσμα το τελευταίο να βυθιστεί.  
 Ο μοναδικός επιβάτης πρόλαβε τελευταία στιγμή να εξέλθει και είναι καλά στην υγεία του. 
 Αυτή την ώρα λαμβάνονται προληπτικά μέτρα για την αποφυγή ρύπανσης. 


http://www.zougla.gr/page.ashx?pid=2&aid=54083&cid=4

----------


## ndimitr93

Ο Θεός μαζί του....Μα είναι δυνατόν να συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο??

----------


## ελμεψη

Παιδια γινοταν πανικος στο λιμανι, δειτε στο αις.Ξερουμε τι ακριβως γινεται? Υπηρχε στο μωλο ενα σκαφος καφετερια. Μηπως μιλαμε γι'αυτο?

----------


## Leo

Όλα είναι δυαντά Νικολάκι.... όπως και στους δρόμους μια πόλης! ¶νθρωποι οδηγούν αυτοκίνητα, πιλοτάρουν πλοία και αεροπλάνα. Όλα αυτά κινούνται με μηχανές  κλπ... αν κάτι δεν πάει καλά, ένα ατύχημα συμβαίνει.

----------


## .voyager

Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, ήταν το πλωτό καφέ που κάνει τα μικρά δρομολόγια προς Ρίο.

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, ήταν το πλωτό καφέ που κάνει τα μικρά δρομολόγια προς Ρίο.


σοβαρα??? :Surprised:  :Surprised: α ρε να μην ειμαι πατρα τωρα..
κριμα για οτι εγινε..εδω που τα λεμε βεβαια,ο βασιλιας ειναι λιγο δυσκινητος στις μανουβρες του!

----------


## Natsios

Το σκαφος που βυθιστηκε ηταν ξυλινο και ο βασιλιας το εκοψε στα δυο.
Περισσοτερα εδω

----------


## Trakman

Κρίμα για το ιστιοφόρο, ήταν πολύ όμορφο σκαρί! Ο Βασιλιάς έκανε πάντως το σημερινό δρομολόγιό του.

----------


## ελμεψη

Τελικα το ξυλινο σκαφος που αναφεροταν στα παραπανω ποστ ηταν τελικα το το τουριστικό σκάφος, «Adriana Malevi», γνωστο στους πατρινους ως << Εν Πλω>> που τις περισσοτερες φορες για να μην πω ολες ηταν στην κορυφη του μωλου της Αγιου Νικολαου.Χαρακτηριστικο αυτου του σκαφους που το εκανε ευδιακριτο στη θαλασσα ηταν μια σειρα μπλε λαπτηρων που ειχε απο το καταρτι του στην πρυμνη του.Παντως το Ιονιαν Κινγκ αναχωρησε με μικρη καθυστερηση στις 19.00 για το δρομολογιο του.Λογικα δεν θα ειχε καμια ζημια.Παντως ακομα δεν εχει βγει επισημη ανακοινωση απο το ΥΕΝ.

Υ.Σ. Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι επειδη δεν ειμαι γνωστης των νομων της θαλασσας, σε τετοιο συμβαν ο καπετανιος εχει καποιες κυρωσεις επειδη εχει προκληθει βυθιση?

----------


## .voyager

Ανέκαθεν άτυχο ήταν. Δεν ήταν η πρώτη φορά που είχε ατύχημα, μα αυτή έμελε να είναι η τελευταία του και τραγική. Έχω ζήσει δεκάδες ρεμέτζα του βασιλιά στην Πάτρα, θα μπορούσε άνετα να ήμουν παρών στο ατύχημα.

----------


## ελμεψη

> Ανέκαθεν άτυχο ήταν. Δεν ήταν η πρώτη φορά που είχε ατύχημα, μα αυτή έμελε να είναι η τελευταία του και τραγική. Έχω ζήσει δεκάδες ρεμέτζα του βασιλιά στην Πάτρα, θα μπορούσε άνετα να ήμουν παρών στο ατύχημα.


Οπως τα λες ειναι Χρηστο, εκεινη την ωρα θα υπηρχε κοσμος στον μωλο και ειληκρινα δεν ξερω πως θα ενιωσε και πως θα αντεδρασε οταν ειδε αυτο.Παντως με μια εκτιμηση δικια μου αφου το πλοιο μπηκε απο την νοτια σημερα οπως πηγε να γυρισει προφανως αν το τουριστικο βρισκοταν στην κορυφη του μωλου πρεπει να το χτυπησε με την πρυμα δεξια πλευρα του.Δεν ξερω λεπτομεριες μια υποθεση κανω, μην παρεξηγηθω. Α και κατι αλλο αν στη θεση αυτη δεν βρισκοταν το τουριστικο ο βασιλιας θα μπορουσε να καταληξει στο ντοκο?

----------


## diomides

το εν λογω καραβακι πριν 2 βδομαδες

ενπλω27.jpg

----------


## Leo

> Τελικα το ξυλινο σκαφος που αναφεροταν στα παραπανω ποστ ηταν τελικα το το τουριστικό σκάφος, «Adriana Malevi», γνωστο στους πατρινους ως << Εν Πλω>> που τις περισσοτερες φορες για να μην πω ολες ηταν στην κορυφη του μωλου της Αγιου Νικολαου.Χαρακτηριστικο αυτου του σκαφους που το εκανε ευδιακριτο στη θαλασσα ηταν μια σειρα μπλε λαπτηρων που ειχε απο το καταρτι του στην πρυμνη του.Παντως το Ιονιαν Κινγκ αναχωρησε με μικρη καθυστερηση στις 19.00 για το δρομολογιο του.Λογικα δεν θα ειχε καμια ζημια.Παντως ακομα δεν εχει βγει επισημη ανακοινωση απο το ΥΕΝ.
> 
> Υ.Σ. Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι επειδη δεν ειμαι γνωστης των νομων της θαλασσας, σε τετοιο συμβαν ο καπετανιος εχει καποιες κυρωσεις επειδη εχει προκληθει βυθιση?


Ναι Νίκο θα έχει, αλλά θα το δούμε αργότερα αυτό όταν βγεί το πόρισμα για τα αίτια του συμβάντος. Απλά εσείς οι Πατρινοί, να μας ενηρώνετε όταν διαβάζετε τον τοπικό τύπο.

----------


## .voyager

"Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, το ατύχημα αποδίδεται σε παράσυρση του μεγάλου πλοίου από τα ρεύματα και τον αέρα, που υπήρχε εκείνη την στιγμή στην περιοχή".

enplw.jpg

πηγή: gowest.gr

----------


## Leo

Με την φωτογραφία και την περιγραφή του .voyager αλλά και την πληροφορία του ελμεψη ότι το πλοίο μπήκε στο λιμάνι απο την νότια, νομίζω ότι η εκδοχή να το χτύπησε με την πρύμη όπως προαναφέρθηκε έχει λογική.

----------


## ελμεψη

Συμφωνα με πληροφοριες ενος φιλου γιατι δυστυχως λειπω απο την Πατρα,σας μεταφερω με καθες επιφυλαξη οτι στο κατω μερος του μωλου υπαρχουν δυο μεγαλη κιτρινοι γερανοι οι οποιοι λογικα θα παρουν μερος σε καποια αναλκυση που θα γινει.Τωρα τι θα ανελκυθει απο αυτο που ειδα παραπανω δεν ξερω,προφανως συντριμμια.Α και για αυτους που σκοπευουν να πανε μου ειπε οτι το εχουνε κλεισει ενα κομματι του μωλου, αλλα δεν νομιζω απο καπου να μην υπαρχει οπτικη επαφη.Επομενως οποιος ειναι στην Πατρα ας μας διαφωτισει με καποια φωτο αν ειναι...

----------


## ελμεψη

Κατά την είσοδο του το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «IONIAN KING» σημαίας Κύπρου, μεσημβρινές ώρες σήμερα, στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας, προσέκρουσε επί του Ε/Γ-Τ/Ρ «ΜΑΛΕΒΗ ΑΝΔΡΙΑΝΑ» Ν. Πάτρας 460, το οποίο ήταν παραβεβλημένο στον προβλήτα του Αγίου Νικολάου του λιμένα Πατρών.
Επί του Ε/Γ-Τ/Ρ σκάφους επέβαινε μόνο ένα άτομο, το οποίο πρόλαβε και εξήλθε. Στο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «IONIAN KING» επέβαιναν 185 επιβάτες, όλοι καλά στην υγεία τους. Αποτέλεσμα της πρόσκρουσης ήταν η βύθιση του Ε/Γ-Τ/Ρ«ΜΑΛΕΒΗ ΑΝΔΡΙΑΝΑ», ενώ στο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «IONIAN KING» προκλήθηκαν αποξέσεις χρωμάτων. 
Από την βύθιση του ανωτέρω σκάφους δεν έχει παρατηρηθεί μέχρι στιγμής ρύπανση, ενώ προληπτικά έχει τοποθετηθεί φράγμα περιμετρικά του σκάφους, προκειμένου να εγκλωβίσει πιθανές κηλίδες πετρελαίου ή άλλων ρυπογόνων ουσιών. 
Από την Λιμενική Αρχή Πάτρας αρχικά απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «IONIAN KING» μέχρι προσκομίσεως σχετικού πιστοποιητικού αξιοπλοΐας και διατήρησης κλάσης από τον παρακολουθούντα νηογνώμονα. 
Στην συνέχεια, μετά την προσκόμιση των προαναφερθέντων πιστοποιητικών, επετράπη ο απόπλους του. 
Επίσης με το πρώτο φως της ημέρας θα ξεκινήσουν οι διαδικασίες ανέλκυσης του βυθισμένου σκάφους. 
Από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή, η οποία διενεργεί την προανάκριση, συνελήφθη ο πλοίαρχος του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίου, ο οποίος αφέθηκε ελεύθερος κατόπιν σχετικής εντολής του Αρμόδιου Εισαγγελέα και σχηματίζεται δικογραφία κατά την τακτική διαδικασία.


Πηγη Υ.Ε.Ν

----------


## MILTIADIS

με βαση τα προαναφερθεντα αλλα και των ρευματων που επικρατουν συχνα πυκνα στην περιοχη,εχω την εντυπωση οτι το μεγιστο μεριδιο ευθυνης για οτι εγινε εχει το λιμεναρχειο η' οποιος αλλος τελοσπαντων εδωσε την αδεια στο ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΚΙΝΓΚ να μπει απο τη νοτια και να δεσει εκει που εδεσε.

αυτο ξεκαθαριζω το λεω με βαση τη λογικη μου,ας αποσασισουν οι υπευθυνοι..

----------

